# Hawaii Smart Health Card Program



## lynne (Sep 8, 2021)

Maui and Oahu will be limiting restaurants and other activities to both residents and visitors who have been vaccinated, unfortunately the app registration is only for those vaccinated in the state.  Vaccines outside of Hawaii will require the physical vaccine card.  Definitely not fair to the businesses who are responsible for the enforcement.









						Hawaii SMART health card program launches this week
					






					www.kitv.com
				












						State launches Hawaiʻi SMART Health Card for Digital Vaccination Verification | Big Island Now
					

The state will soon offer a new way to provide COVID-19 vaccination status as Honolulu and Maui Counties are set to begin a passport program, requiring such documentation before entering selected businesses and establishments.




					bigislandnow.com


----------



## controller1 (Sep 8, 2021)

lynne said:


> Vaccines outside of Hawaii will require the physical vaccine card.



Residents of California, Louisiana and New York are able to use the digital vaccination apps available in those states.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 9, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Residents of California, Louisiana and New York are able to use the digital vaccination apps available in those states.


How do you do this?


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 9, 2021)

lynne said:


> Maui and Oahu will be limiting restaurants and other activities to both residents and visitors who have been vaccinated, unfortunately the app registration is only for those vaccinated in the state. Vaccines outside of Hawaii will require the physical vaccine card. Definitely not fair to the businesses who are responsible for the enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe tourists can use safe travels app or physical vaccine card.





__





						Safe Access Oahu — One Oahu
					






					www.oneoahu.org
				




Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rongina (Sep 9, 2021)

davidvel said:


> How do you do this?





davidvel said:


> How do you do this?








						Digital COVID-19 Vaccine Record
					

Get a digital copy of your COVID-19 vaccination record




					myvaccinerecord.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## csodjd (Sep 9, 2021)

CLEAR has a free app that integrates with the California vaccine database. I know Gov. Ive mentioned Clear yesterday, but I’m not sure if they are allowing it to be used in lieu of the physical vaccine card for California residents to enter Hawaii businesses.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 9, 2021)

rongina said:


> Digital COVID-19 Vaccine Record
> 
> 
> Get a digital copy of your COVID-19 vaccination record
> ...


I have that but can't see how to use it for Hawaii.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 9, 2021)

davidvel said:


> How do you do this?



I can't speak for California but for Louisiana it is in an app called LA Wallet. Both the drivers license and the digital proof of Covid vaccine (as long as the vaccine was administered in Louisiana) are included. In Louisiana the digital drivers license is allowed for all state requirements for identification.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 9, 2021)

davidvel said:


> I have that but can't see how to use it for Hawaii.


I scanned the QR code into CommonPass. Hope I will be able to use that for Hawaii


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 9, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Residents of California, Louisiana and New York are able to use the digital vaccination apps available in those states.



You are probably correct the the California, Louisiana and New York digital vaccination apps are good in those states but how does Hawaii deal with an out of state system since these 4 systems don't talk to each other?


----------



## controller1 (Sep 9, 2021)

LisaH said:


> I scanned the QR code into CommonPass. Hope I will be able to use that for Hawaii



The Louisiana app also has a QR code but it also shows the date of the Covid vaccines in case an establishment does not have a QR code reader.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> You are probably correct the the California, Louisiana and New York digital vaccination apps are good in those states but how does Hawaii deal with an out of state system since these 4 systems don't talk to each other?



According to one of the articles I read, the apps in those states would substitute for the physical vaccination card. Hawaii has said they will accept those apps because they were written in a way to prevent fraud such as a fake vaccine card. I'll try to find the article.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Not Hawaii related but I was with a party in California over the Labor Day weekend and one of the bars we entered required proof of vaccination. We were able to use the LA Wallet app from Louisiana to meet that requirement in California.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 9, 2021)

controller1 said:


> The Louisiana app also has a QR code but it also shows the date of the Covid vaccines in case an establishment does not have a QR code reader.


CommonPass should be able to scan any COVID Vaccine QR code


----------



## echino (Sep 9, 2021)

So those vaccinated in Canada are banned from Hawaii restaurants?


----------



## controller1 (Sep 9, 2021)

echino said:


> So those vaccinated in Canada are banned from Hawaii restaurants?



What causes you to believe that?


----------



## controller1 (Sep 9, 2021)

For Maui the program is called Safer Outside. Here is a summary.









						BREAKING: Maui “Safer Outside” Rules Includes Vaccine Guidelines at Eateries | Maui Now
					

County officials are calling Maui's new set of rules "Safer Outside." It includes the previously announced vaccine guidelines for eateries, and newly announced reduction in capacity for commercial recreational boating, ground transportation, and commercial tour operators.  There will also be no...




					mauinow.com


----------



## echino (Sep 9, 2021)

controller1 said:


> What causes you to believe that?



Individuals fully vaccinated *in the United States or its Territories* may enter Hawaii on domestic flights without pre-travel testing/quarantine starting the 15th day after the completion of their vaccination. All points to the same requirements for restaurants etc. Only US vaccines count.


----------



## pharmacistking (Sep 9, 2021)

echino said:


> Individuals fully vaccinated *in the United States or its Territories* may enter Hawaii on domestic flights without pre-travel testing/quarantine starting the 15th day after the completion of their vaccination. All points to the same requirements for restaurants etc. Only US vaccines count.


Same comprehension. But on Oahu only. The maui one seems less stringent. I will be on maui in 2 weeks. We'll see...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 9, 2021)

controller1 said:


> The Louisiana app also has a QR code but it also shows the date of the Covid vaccines in case an establishment does not have a QR code reader.



When you get off the plane or later when you want to enter into some facility that is using the Hawaii Smart Health Card Program to screen you is the information going to be their?  If not, then you better have your printed paper vaccination card readiy available.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> When you get off the plane or later when you want to enter into some facility that is using the Hawaii Smart Health Card Program to screen you is the information going to be their?  If not, then you better have your printed paper vaccination card readiy available.



The Louisiana app is also compatible with CommonPass.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 9, 2021)

controller1 said:


> The Louisiana app is also compatible with CommonPass.



I don't know of New York Excellsior Pass is?    Is Common Pass a free service?


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 10, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> I don't know of New York Excellsior Pass is?    Is Common Pass a free service?







__





						NY State Excelsior Pass
					






					epass.ny.gov
				




You want the excelsior pass plus to upload your vaccine info … it is an app


----------



## controller1 (Sep 10, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> I don't know of New York Excellsior Pass is?    Is Common Pass a free service?



CommonPass is a free service/app.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 10, 2021)

controller1 said:


> CommonPass is a free service/app.


i wil look into it.


----------



## rongina (Sep 11, 2021)

davidvel said:


> I have that but can't see how to use it for Hawaii.


I have uploaded my CA Smart Card to the Hawaii “Safe Travels” Program.  After establishing an account with the State of Hawaii, it requests flight information for your date of travel. Next it instructs to upload “CDC Covid Vaccination” document.  This is where you can input the CA Smart Card or CDC Vaccination Card.  Eventually it requests to attest and sign the application.  

Our flight to Kauai is on Tuesday, Sept 14th, so will know that evening if their process works well, and if they accept my CA Smart Card.  We are bringing along hard copies of everything in case of difficulty accessing WiFi on our smart phones in the crowded terminal.

I will update this thread then.  Hopefully it will be good news!


----------



## 10spro (Sep 11, 2021)

LisaH said:


> I scanned the QR code into CommonPass. Hope I will be able to use that for Hawaii


Has anyone successfully used CommonPass as proof of vaccination on arrival at OGG?


----------



## LisaH (Sep 11, 2021)

10spro said:


> Has anyone successfully used CommonPass as proof of vaccination on arrival at OGG?


Going in late Oct. Here is some info about the CommonPass and Hawaii...








						CommonPass | Digital Health App
					

CommonPass is a digital health app that enables travelers to present standardized, verifiable proof that they tested negative or were vaccinated for COVID-19.




					commonpass.org
				











						State of Hawaii Adopts CommonPass Digital Health App, Enabling All Domestic Travelers with SMART Health Cards to Streamline Entry into the State
					

The Commons Project, in collaboration with the State of Hawaii, announced today that any domestic traveler with a SMART Health Card, regardless of air



					www.businesswire.com


----------



## controller1 (Sep 11, 2021)

10spro said:


> Has anyone successfully used CommonPass as proof of vaccination on arrival at OGG?



I arrive Wednesday. After I scanned the Walmart QR code into CommonPass I entered the CommonPass code under the CommonPass-generated QR code into the Safe Travels website and it was immediately accepted. I can now pull down the trip info and it states Screened: No  . . . Exempt: Yes


----------



## csodjd (Sep 11, 2021)

LisaH said:


> Going in late Oct. Here is some info about the CommonPass and Hawaii...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, for those of us vaccinated in private medical offices it does not appear CommonPass is an option.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 11, 2021)

rongina said:


> I have uploaded my CA Smart Card to the Hawaii “Safe Travels” Program.  After establishing an account with the State of Hawaii, it requests flight information for your date of travel. Next it instructs to upload “CDC Covid Vaccination” document.  This is where you can input the CA Smart Card or CDC Vaccination Card.  Eventually it requests to attest and sign the application.
> 
> Our flight to Kauai is on Tuesday, Sept 14th, so will know that evening if their process works well, and if they accept my CA Smart Card.  We are bringing along hard copies of everything in case of difficulty accessing WiFi on our smart phones in the crowded terminal.
> 
> I will update this thread then.  Hopefully it will be good news!


Just remember you have to do the health screening questions within 24 hours of departure. I believe that's what triggers a QR code being generated by the Safe Travels website, and ultimately that is what you need.


----------



## 10spro (Sep 11, 2021)

controller1 said:


> I arrive Wednesday. After I scanned the Walmart QR code into CommonPass I entered the CommonPass code under the CommonPass-generated QR code into the Safe Travels website and it was immediately accepted. I can now pull down the trip info and it states Screened: No  . . . Exempt: Yes


I'm not sure what combination of things I did, but I got the QR code and both green checks for Screened:Yes and Exempt:Yes. We leave in the morning with printouts of everything just in case.



csodjd said:


> Unfortunately, for those of us vaccinated in private medical offices it does not appear CommonPass is an option.


I think if you were vaccinated in California, it should be part of the SmartCard system, which then feeds into CommonPass. It might be worth a try.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 11, 2021)

10spro said:


> I'm not sure what combination of things I did, but I got the QR code and both green checks for Screened:Yes and Exempt:Yes. We leave in the morning with printouts of everything just in case.
> 
> 
> I think if you were vaccinated in California, it should be part of the SmartCard system, which then feeds into CommonPass. It might be worth a try.


Well, sure enough, it did work. The State now has my vaccination record. They didn't have it a month ago. Curiously, the CommonPass shows a "Valid Through" date of Nov 10, 2021.

So, with the CommonPass on my iPhone, should I create a new TRIP in the Safe Travel website and tell it I have CommonPass? I already have created one for my trip on Monday and it acknowledged that they already have my vaccine record (from a previous trip). So I'm not sure of the CommonPass adds anything.

I went ahead and tried to use the CommonPass on the Safe Travel website. However, I don't have an "Invitation Code" so in CommonPass I said just create a general pass. When I paste the CommonPass QR number into the Safe Travel website, it is rejecting it, saying "This Exception Approval ID is not valid."


----------



## csodjd (Sep 11, 2021)

Now, here's a different problem... tried it with my wife. But CommonPass balks with an error apparently resulting from her having received a BOOSTER shot last week. So it says that there was too much time between her shots (she had two Moderna's in early 2021, and the booster on 9/4) and it cannot verify her being vaccinated.


----------



## 10spro (Sep 11, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Well, sure enough, it did work. The State now has my vaccination record. They didn't have it a month ago. Curiously, the CommonPass shows a "Valid Through" date of Nov 10, 2021.
> 
> So, with the CommonPass on my iPhone, should I create a new TRIP in the Safe Travel website and tell it I have CommonPass? I already have created one for my trip on Monday and it acknowledged that they already have my vaccine record (from a previous trip). So I'm not sure of the CommonPass adds anything.
> 
> I went ahead and tried to use the CommonPass on the Safe Travel website. However, I don't have an "Invitation Code" so in CommonPass I said just create a general pass. When I paste the CommonPass QR number into the Safe Travel website, it is rejecting it, saying "This Exception Approval ID is not valid."


I had a ton of problems with the State posting my vacc record. It took many calls to straighten out. My husband and I both went down at the same time, both got the same shot, have identical vacc cards, but his posted and mine didn't.

I created my SafeTravel trip, uploaded my paper vacc card, and got a Red X for Screened:No. The I found out about CommonPass, so uploaded the QR scan that I got from the ca.gov vaccine link, and when I checked my trip again, I have the 2 green checks. Maybe somehow it automatically ties them together in the background.



csodjd said:


> Now, here's a different problem... tried it with my wife. But CommonPass balks with an error apparently resulting from her having received a BOOSTER shot last week. So it says that there was too much time between her shots (she had two Moderna's in early 2021, and the booster on 9/4) and it cannot verify her being vaccinated.



Maybe try uploading a pdf version of the paper vacc card. The system is probably confused and someone may have to manually review, hopefully before your trip. Either that, or you could try calling the State and have them sort it out.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 11, 2021)

10spro said:


> I had a ton of problems with the State posting my vacc record. It took many calls to straighten out. My husband and I both went down at the same time, both got the same shot, have identical vacc cards, but his posted and mine didn't.
> 
> I created my SafeTravel trip, uploaded my paper vacc card, and got a Red X for Screened:No. The I found out about CommonPass, so uploaded the QR scan that I got from the ca.gov vaccine link, and when I checked my trip again, I have the 2 green checks. Maybe somehow it automatically ties them together in the background.
> 
> Maybe try uploading a pdf version of the paper vacc card. The system is probably confused and someone may have to manually review, hopefully before your trip. Either that, or you could try calling the State and have them sort it out.


Thanks. I did an end run -- tried CLEAR instead and it only picked up her first two vaccines and ignored the rest and everything worked. We now both show as Exempt, but not screened. 

Now she has to contact the State and tell them she didn't have a Pfizer shot in May. (Her State record shows her three Moderna shots, correctly, but is also showing a Pfizer shot in May which she didn't get.)


----------



## seema (Sep 11, 2021)

We are from Canada. We plan to go to Maui and Oahu in a month.
Our family members are either doubly vaccinated with Pfizer or Moderna vaccines.

Will we be able to go into restaurants or other establishments using this smart pass system?


----------



## echino (Sep 11, 2021)

seema said:


> We are from Canada. We plan to go to Maui and Oahu in a month.
> Our family members are either doubly vaccinated with Pfizer or Moderna vaccines.
> 
> Will we be able to go into restaurants or other establishments using this smart pass system?



Not using the Smart Cards. Those only work with vaccines administered in the US. If the restaurants etc. accept the paper Canadian cards, then yes. If not, then Canadians are effectively banned from restaurants etc in Hawaii. It's not clear if paper Canadian cards will be accepted for restaurants in Hawaii. They are not accepted for Safe Travels Hawaii, so may not be accepted for restaurants either.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 11, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Now, here's a different problem... tried it with my wife. But CommonPass balks with an error apparently resulting from her having received a BOOSTER shot last week. So it says that there was too much time between her shots (she had two Moderna's in early 2021, and the booster on 9/4) and it cannot verify her being vaccinated.


Someone I know had the same problem. They loaded their earlier barcode and it took the 2 dose one. (California.)


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 12, 2021)

echino said:


> Not using the Smart Cards. Those only work with vaccines administered in the US. If the restaurants etc. accept the paper Canadian cards, then yes. If not, then Canadians are effectively banned from restaurants etc in Hawaii. It's not clear if paper Canadian cards will be accepted for restaurants in Hawaii. They are not accepted for Safe Travels Hawaii, so may not be accepted for restaurants either.


Right now only oahu and maui are doing this and maui is allowing unvaccinated folks to eat in outdoor eating areas. I wouldn't rule out hawaii completely. Just oahu. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Sep 12, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Unfortunately, for those of us vaccinated in private medical offices it does not appear CommonPass is an option.



If your private medical office in California reports your vaccination to the California Dept of Health, as they should, then you can use CommonPass as the Cali DOH is one of the CommonPass partners.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 12, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I went ahead and tried to use the CommonPass on the Safe Travel website. However, I don't have an "Invitation Code" so in CommonPass I said just create a general pass. When I paste the CommonPass QR number into the Safe Travel website, it is rejecting it, saying "This Exception Approval ID is not valid."



The invitation code for travel to Hawaii is "H A W A I I".


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 12, 2021)

I also wanted to add is right now this is supposed to end nov 13th. We'll see. I hope it does. It is another level of stress for us residents with the hospital situation 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Sep 12, 2021)

PearlCity said:


> I also wanted to add is right now this is supposed to end nov 13th. We'll see. I hope it does. It is another level of stress for us residents with the hospital situation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


That should be ample time for the new restrictions to bring spread down, especially with delta and its shorter incubation time. And we see downward trends across the Country so it appears the "surge" has peaked and is going down. Hawaii started a bit later so it may downtrend a bit later, but they also implement mitigation quicker than many.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 12, 2021)

csodjd said:


> That should be ample time for the new restrictions to bring spread down, especially with delta and its shorter incubation time. And we see downward trends across the Country so it appears the "surge" has peaked and is going down. Hawaii started a bit later so it may downtrend a bit later, but they also implement mitigation quicker than many.


Yes i am hoping this is the case. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Sep 12, 2021)

controller1 said:


> The invitation code for travel to Hawaii is "H A W A I I".


Now I see that’s actually IN the instructions for using CommonPass for travel to Hawaii. Probably would have helped to read the whole thing before starting. The Clear app didn’t require anything like that however.

All good now. Wife and I both have our Safe Travel QR codes, showing us as exempt but not yet screened.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 12, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Now I see that’s actually IN the instructions for using CommonPass for travel to Hawaii. Probably would have helped to read the whole thing before starting. The Clear app didn’t require anything like that however.
> 
> All good now. Wife and I both have our Safe Travel QR codes, showing us as exempt but not yet screened.



It took me three tries before I noticed it. So apparently I also did not carefully read the instructions!


----------



## csodjd (Sep 13, 2021)

Breezed through the pre-check at Gate 41 at LAX. Scheduled for 6:35pm departure. Arrived earlier than planned (light traffic, who would have planned on that after 3:00 in Los Angeles?). We were at Gate 41 by about 4:10pm. One couple there. Three people there for handling people checking in. Took a couple minutes and we had our blue armbands. In the Admiral’s Club at 4:20. One thing different on this trip… when we checked our luggage in he asked if he could see that we had our QR codes. He didn’t scan them or anything, just asked to see them.


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Breezed through the pre-check at Gate 41 at LAX. Scheduled for 6:35pm departure. Arrived earlier than planned (light traffic, who would have planned on that after 3:00 in Los Angeles?). We were at Gate 41 by about 4:10pm. One couple there. Three people there for handling people checking in. Took a couple minutes and we had our blue armbands. In the Admiral’s Club at 4:20. One thing different on this trip… when we checked our luggage in he asked if he could see that we had our QR codes. He didn’t scan them or anything, just asked to see them.



Enjoy your stay. It will be nice coming home again won't it.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 13, 2021)

slip said:


> Enjoy your stay. It will be nice coming home again won't it.


It will! Though AA just emailed that it’s going to be almost an hour later than scheduled.


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2021)

csodjd said:


> It will! Though AA just emailed that it’s going to be almost an hour later than scheduled.



I had the same problem going to Guam last month on Unites. Hope it stays at an hour.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 13, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Breezed through the pre-check at Gate 41 at LAX. Scheduled for 6:35pm departure. Arrived earlier than planned (light traffic, who would have planned on that after 3:00 in Los Angeles?). We were at Gate 41 by about 4:10pm. One couple there. Three people there for handling people checking in. Took a couple minutes and we had our blue armbands. In the Admiral’s Club at 4:20. One thing different on this trip… when we checked our luggage in he asked if he could see that we had our QR codes. He didn’t scan them or anything, just asked to see them.



Good! We'll be doing the same at LAX Wednesday morning for a 8:25 am departure. Hope ours goes as smooth as yours did. Enjoy Hawaii!!


----------



## csodjd (Sep 13, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Good! We'll be doing the same at LAX Wednesday morning for a 8:25 am departure. Hope ours goes as smooth as yours did. Enjoy Hawaii!!


Also learned that if you have Admiral’s Club access they too will do Hawaii pre-clearance.


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 14, 2021)

I asked about pre-c,Aera ce at the DFW Admiral's Club in Terminal A (my DFW-OGG flight left from terminal A), and they said only Gate D28 did the pre-clearance. None of the DFW Admirals Clubs would do it.  There was no line when I went to D28, and got the wrist bands for my family and I in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 14, 2021)

We just went through DFW on Sunday and there was no pre-clearance at the Admiral’s Club. We had to go to gate D28. There was a long line, and a lot of people were struggling with their phones. It took us a good 30 minutes to get our wristbands.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 14, 2021)

PamMo said:


> We just went through DFW on Sunday and there was no pre-clearance at the Admiral’s Club. We had to go to gate D28. There was a long line, and a lot of people were struggling with their phones. It took us a good 30 minutes to get our wristbands.


I print out our QR codes. I bring up the TRIP showing the QR, and use the browser’s Print option to print that screen. It is just so much easier and faster to hand them a piece of paper than to load a website on the phone and deal with it on the phone. Wish everyone would use a paper printout. 

BTW, I was not clear on the Admirals Club pre-screening at LAX. It is only in the Terminal 4 club that I am aware of. I do not know about in Terminal 5.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes, I absolutely agree that printing the QR code makes things go faster!


----------



## controller1 (Sep 14, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Also learned that if you have Admiral’s Club access they too will do Hawaii pre-clearance.



Thanks for the info! We leave from Terminal 4 so we'll check the Admirals Club first!


----------



## heckp (Sep 15, 2021)

echino said:


> Not using the Smart Cards. Those only work with vaccines administered in the US. If the restaurants etc. accept the paper Canadian cards, then yes. If not, then Canadians are effectively banned from restaurants etc in Hawaii. It's not clear if paper Canadian cards will be accepted for restaurants in Hawaii. They are not accepted for Safe Travels Hawaii, so may not be accepted for restaurants either.


We went to 604 restaurant last night and they checked our printed vaccination receipt downloaded from ontario.ca site and our ID (driver’s licence). No hassle


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2021)

This entire thread needs to be under the Covid forum.  Maybe a mod can move it.  It's not about Hawaii travel, it's about Covid rules.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 16, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This entire thread needs to be under the Covid forum.  Maybe a mod can move it.  It's not about Hawaii travel, it's about Covid rules.


Honestly, its not that easy to separate the two these days. Where you can go, what you can do, what hoops you need to prepare to jump through, etc., are a major (the major?) part of Hawaii travel for the time being. 

We walked through Waikiki last night. Though things generally are slower and less crowded, there were quite a few people out last night. The Apple store was buzzing. A long line waiting for shave ice. The International Marketplace was busy. Certainly not tourist-free. Lot’s of different languages.


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 16, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Now, here's a different problem... tried it with my wife. But CommonPass balks with an error apparently resulting from her having received a BOOSTER shot last week. So it says that there was too much time between her shots (she had two Moderna's in early 2021, and the booster on 9/4) and it cannot verify her being vaccinated.



I was afraid of something like that. I had the J&J originally so was offered a booster which I had about two weeks before my last trip in mid-August. I just didn't update my CA vaccine info (have lost track of how I did it - either CLEAR or the CA system) so exactly this issue wouldn't happen. It worked so going to leave it that way for now at least.


----------

